# Curly Perm



## _withoutYou (Oct 26, 2006)

I want to perm my hair curly once it grows out, I was curious of anyone had their hair permed curly before and were you happy with the results?

Here's an interesting website that I found:

Curly Perm Weave:* Before &amp; After

I want mine to be permed like that.


----------



## selene (Oct 26, 2006)

(Don't hate me!)


----------



## _withoutYou (Oct 26, 2006)

LOL

you don't like it? how come?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

Well then there! Never seen or heard of pipe cleaners to create a perm! It's a cute style, but it would never work on me!


----------



## monniej (Oct 26, 2006)

i like it! reminds of my hair now! how long will it last and how do you touch it up? very interesting!


----------



## selene (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOLyou don't like it? how come?

It looks like one big heap o' frizzhead-in-action. I guess I would no more do that to my own hair than I would go shaving all of my hair off (so I am left bald).


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

In my opinion, it is a bold look and you pull it off well! Real well actually. It wouldn't look on me..cuz i don't have the right look...but you look sophisticated and as i said..bold..so well done!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 10, 2007)

I was once told that you shouldn't perm your hair if its naturally curly! not sure why but I didn't want to risk anything


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 10, 2007)

i like it.. i think its a cute bold style and if u have the guts then go for it! i've gotten my hair permed before and i personally liked it..but i've never seen someone use those type of rods to perm hair before.. but good luck!


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like something i would do but im not sure the pipe cleaners would actually stay in my hair


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 13, 2007)

it's definitely a commitment!! but i like it!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

my mom used to always perm her hair, as well as lots of people that were older than me (when i was very young). you don't hear much of that anymore.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh I love the way it looks. I wouldn't do it though but I definitely like the way it looks on the model. Think about it and if you think it'll suit you, try it.

I have never had a perm so I don't really know how they turn out.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jan 16, 2007)

i got my hair permed this past june. and its STILL growing out. i had a horrible experience. i had nice silky long hair about 3/4 of the way down my back. i just thought that the perm would be a nice change. something different. WHOA , what a difference it was. after the perm it was one big frizzy mess. no amount of leave in conditioner or serum would tame it. and it would take forever to straighten my hair.

all i'm saying is that if your SURE you want it, then go for it. its a love hate relationship.


----------



## xclusiiv (Jan 17, 2007)

I was recently going to do the same thing. Luckly, my mom worned me that you fries your hair and that I should only get it done profesionally. =(

My hair is a little wavy natuarlly but I'v always wanted nice curls


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 17, 2007)

No offense - but I think that looks hideous. Sooooo 80's, which is where perms belong imho. I had a friend who got a perm thinking it was going to be all soft and wavy like a year ago - DISASTER! It was a horrible frizzy, half-flat/half-kinky mess.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No offense - but I think that looks hideous. Sooooo 80's, which is where perms belong imho. I had a friend who got a perm thinking it was going to be all soft and wavy like a year ago - DISASTER! It was a horrible frizzy, half-flat/half-kinky mess. i know exactly how your friend felt! i got my perm thinking it was going to be all soft and wavy and full of nice body and bounce. BOYYYY was i wrong!!! it ended up kinky, frizzy..u name it. and NO amount of serum or conditioner or products helped tame it.


----------

